# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گواهی پزشکی برای غیرحضوری خواندن!

## fifi.ml

سلام بچه ها
من از بس راجب این مشکلات مدرسه تاپیک زدم خسته شدم [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
مشکلم اینه من میخوام تو خونه باشم و خودم درس بخونم،الان دو هفته اس نرفتم و خیلی راجت همه رو خوندم و تست زدم
اما امروز دوستم بهم زنگ زد گفت معلم زیستمون گفته من بهش نمره نمیدم و چقدرم پشت سرم حرف زده [emoji45]
قبلا تو انجمن خونده بودم،یکی گواهی پزشکی گرفته ک نره مدرسه
اطلاعی دارید از این موضوع؟میشه کمکم کنید


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*برو پیش یه ارتوپد یه پولی به منشیش بده بگو برات گواهی بنویسه که کمر درد شدید داری و راه رفتن برات ضرر داره و باید تو خونه استراحت مطلق کنی و بده دکتر مهر و امضاش کنه ... البته اکثر منشی ها خودشون مهر دکتر رو دارن*

----------


## fifi.ml

> *برو پیش یه ارتوپد یه پولی به منشیش بده بگو برات گواهی بنویسه که کمر درد شدید داری و راه رفتن برات ضرر داره و باید تو خونه استراحت مطلق کنی و بده دکتر مهر و امضاش کنه ... البته اکثر منشی ها خودشون مهر دکتر رو دارن*


اینطوری ام اخه روم نمیشه [emoji53]برمیگرده فوشی چیزی میده
از پزشک عمومی چندبار گواهی الکی گرفتم،ولی از متخصص خدایی روم نمیشه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fifi.ml

> *برو پیش یه ارتوپد یه پولی به منشیش بده بگو برات گواهی بنویسه که کمر درد شدید داری و راه رفتن برات ضرر داره و باید تو خونه استراحت مطلق کنی و بده دکتر مهر و امضاش کنه ... البته اکثر منشی ها خودشون مهر دکتر رو دارن*


چطوری بگم دقیقا؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fifi.ml

> *برو پیش یه ارتوپد یه پولی به منشیش بده بگو برات گواهی بنویسه که کمر درد شدید داری و راه رفتن برات ضرر داره و باید تو خونه استراحت مطلق کنی و بده دکتر مهر و امضاش کنه ... البته اکثر منشی ها خودشون مهر دکتر رو دارن*


چطوری بگم دقیقا؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط molaei.firoozeh


اینطوری ام اخه روم نمیشه [emoji53]برمیگرده فوشی چیزی میده
از پزشک عمومی چندبار گواهی الکی گرفتم،ولی از متخصص خدایی روم نمیشه
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


به خود دکتره که نباید بگی , به منشیش بگو خود منشیه ردیفش میکنه , یه 100 تومن هم بزاری کف دستش برات پشتک هم میزنه 

اما اگه به خود دکتره میخوای بگی راستش رو بگو , ینی بگو که میخوای واسه کنکور تو خونه بخونی اما مجبوری بری مدرسه و این باعث افت کیفیت درس خوندنت میشه*

----------


## Ashil

باو گواهی چیه برو بگو نمیخوام بیام مدرسه

----------


## Aydiny

من هم مثل شما‌ بودم. من قبلا پیش روانپزشک میرفتم و رفتم پیش ایشون و گواهی‌ گرفتم. البته اولش گواهی رو‌قبول‌ نمیکردن ولی خب چون با عوامل مدرسه صمیمی بودم راضی شدن. فقط من از این کار خیلی ضرر دیدم. چون هم خسته کننده بود و هم معلما هیچکدوم بهم نمره ندادن. مستمر من تو ۳ تا درس ۱۰ بود. همچنین چون تو کلاسا نبودم امتحانارم بخاطر کنکور خوب ندادم و باعث شدم معدلم خیلی کم شه. شاید بگید معدل مهم نیس ولی خیلی مهمه. شاید شما فردا یه موقعیت داشتید دانشگاه خارج کشور درس بخونید و اونجا معدل خیلی تاثیر گذاره

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*قدیم یه چیزی به اسم غیرحضوری خوندن وجود داشت واسه مدرسه الان دیگه نداریم اینو ؟*

----------


## Ashil

> *قدیم یه چیزی به اسم غیرحضوری خوندن وجود داشت واسه مدرسه الان دیگه نداریم اینو ؟*


داریم غیرانتفاعی میگیره منم الان غیرحضوری گرفتم

----------


## mo3n

> معلم زیستتون شعر میگه!
> اصلا اهمیت نده فقط نوبت اول و نهایی مهمه!
> اینارو خوب بخون برو امتحان بده اگه از نمرت کم کرد تف کن تو صورتش!


سلام 
فقط نهایی که سراسری برگزار میشه مهمه نه نمره نوبت اولی که خود معلم میگیره فقط اون ورقه پایانی مهمه 
.

----------


## mo3n

سلام دوست عزیز 
من خودم یازدهمم ولی روم نمیشه بگم نمیام و ... 
چون دانش اموزای کلاسمون از دم حسودن 
معاون و مدیرامونم یه مقدار اذیت میکنن 
ولی به نظرتون میارزه منم نرم ؟

----------


## a.ka

> *قدیم یه چیزی به اسم غیرحضوری خوندن وجود داشت واسه مدرسه الان دیگه نداریم اینو ؟*


الان ممنوع شده . حداقل توو شهر ما ممنوعه

----------

